# portmaster stuck at fetch



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi, was going from php71 to php74. Ran 
	
	



```
# portmaster -y -d --packages lang/php74 lang/php74-extensions
```
 and when it gets to 

```
===>>> Returning to dependency check for lang/php74-extensions
===>>> Launching child to install devel/php74-gettext

===>>> lang/php74-extensions 2/2 >> devel/php74-gettext (6/22)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/php74-gettext

===>>> Checking package repository for latest available version
```

It just sits there and its been like that for > 16 minutes. Tried rerunning the command and it sits at the exact same place.

Appears to be running 
	
	



```
fetch -q -o - http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/
```

Any iway to get past this?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

Are you on a closed network? Perhaps need a proxy to download something from the internet? Any local firewall that might be blocking the fetching of remote files?


----------



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi SirDice, doeesn't appear to be blocked.


```
# ping pkg.freebsd.org
PING pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org (96.47.72.71): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 96.47.72.71: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=15.367 ms
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

What does `fetch -v http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/pkg-1.12.0.txz` do?


----------



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

Running 
	
	



```
# fetch-o - http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/
```
 in another ssh window it works but it stops at:

```
<tr><td class="link"><a href="py27-pyrsistent-0.14.11.txz" title="py27-pyrsistent-0.14.11.txz">py27-pyrsistent-0.14.11.txz</a></td><td class="size">              81476</td><td class="date">2019-Nov-14 09:17</td></tr>
```

So is the problem remote?


----------



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

#  fetch -v http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/pkg-1.12.0.txz
resolving server address: pkg.freebsd.org:80
requesting http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/pkg-1.12.0.txz
remote size / mtime: 3571372 / 1573715162
pkg-1.12.0.txz                                        3487 kB 2989 kBps    01s


----------



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

Ok, now it seems to start to get past. However, it stops when running the fetch to check....


```
===>>> lang/php74-extensions >> graphics/php74-gd (5/17)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/graphics/php74-gd

===>>> Checking package repository for latest available version
```


----------



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

Never seen this sort of behavior before.
Thanks SirDice.


----------

